# L245DT question



## bigtooth (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi All,
I recently purchased an L245DT, I have gone though and changed all the fluids and have had some time to use it a bit. A few questions have come to mind.

1) Sometimes, when in low range, I'll go to shift between reverse and a forward gear but when I go to let the clutch out it feels like the brake is stuck, the tractor doesnt move, but you can hear the load increase on the motor as the clutch comes out. But all I need to to do to fix it is shift in and out of neutral or into another gear, sometimes it takes a couple of tries but I can always get it to work. Any ideas at what might be going on here?

2)When I changed the fluid in the gear boxes of the front axle there seemed to be quite a bit of metalic particals in the fluid. Eveything about the 4 wheel drive seems to work alright, should I be concerned?

3) This is my first tractor, so i'm not sure it this is normal, but the brakes seem to have a fine line between slowing down the wheels and locking them up, there is also sometimes a squawk when they lock up, normal? Do these tractors have 'wet' brakes?
thanks in advance,
I appreciate it!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bigtooth! Congratulations on the new/used tractor. 

1. It sound like there may be some excessive play/slop in the shifter fork, gear shift collar, or some other item in the transmission. You will have to open up the transmission to get a look at it and make a repair assessment. Depending upon the cause, you may be able to repair the problem without splitting the tractor. 

2. A few metallic particals are normal but NOT a lot. This is NOT good. How big and what color metal were the metallic particals?

3. The brakes sound like they may be worn down to metal to metal. This may be the source and cause of the metallic particals in the oil. The brake disks may have worn all of the brake material off and the disks are wear plates are metal to metal. This would account for the grabby and noisey nature of the brakes when used. 

If this is the case. This needs to be repaired IMMEDIATELY. Not only is this a safety issue but the metallic particals are not doing your hydraulic system any favors.


----------



## bigtooth (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, and the response!

1) How hard is it to pull top plate off of the transmision, where the shifters are? I'm worried there may be loose parts that may come off or that it might be difficult to get everything back in there correctly.

2)The metal in the front gear oil out of one side of the axle was silver and very fine in nature. The PO said he replaced a bunch of worn bearings due to a faulty seal and the fluid drained out. Could some of that debreis made its way through the axle to the other side? The side that was repaired still had good clean fluid in it, the other side, with the metal, was old black fluid.

3)I was afraid i might have to, but am prepaired to fix the brakes. It seems pretty straight forward, disconnecting the final drive from the transmission. I assume i'll have to drain the tranny though... I just changed the fluid, but the kubota dealer told me to just use regular hydro/tranny fluid, which isnt that expensive.

Could you help me figure out what parts i'll most likely need to replace in the brakes?

thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you have a parts manual for it? The parts manual is a big help in seeing exploded views of the various components. 

I never pulled the top cover off of my L245 when I had it but as I understand it, the top cover will come off with the shifters. There shoud be no other items inside the transmission that are attached to anything. The shifters just move the shift collars in the trans. 

Perhaps some other members will jump in with more detailed and experienced comments and info. (hint, hint)  

What you say about the front axle may well be true. I would keep an eye on the oil from time to time to see if it gets worse. You might try replacing the oil a few times after some use to flush out any remaining crud.


----------



## bigtooth (Jul 31, 2009)

*Valve adjustment*

I'm thinking I might take a look at the valve clearances because they sound a little loud. Does anyone know if there is an easy way to find TDC on these engines? I have found the clearance sould be .009 in.

thanks


----------

